# Female Contraception



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Missus uses pill at the moment. Yasmin.

What alternatives are there? She finds her libido is lower than normal with Yasmin and water weight/bloat is annoying her.

She would do a coil or a diff pill.

Any advice appreciated


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

From what I have read a progesterone pill might be a better alternative. any ladies use one?


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

My misses has a coil fitted she has not had a problem with it and has had it just over a year now but if your a larger lad you can sometimes feel it, unfortunalty i cant:crying:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jammin888 said:


> My misses has a coil fitted she has not had a problem with it and has had it just over a year now but if your a larger lad you can sometimes feel it, unfortunalty i cant:crying:


cheers for reply


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

a coil dam that sounds sore haha


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

no probs P.S i can feel it really :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Up the bum - no babies


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Progesterone is still a hormone and causes side effects.

For non hormonal it would be a coil, though she would have to weigh up the pros and cons - she may get PMT back, heavier and more painful periods etc, though if she's not had kids, you can get one which is effectively a bit of fishing wire with copper beads which is much smaller and less likely to cause side effects (but slightly trickier to fit)


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

or pull out and slap on the face


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Progesterone is still a hormone and causes side effects.
> 
> For non hormonal it would be a coil, though she would have to weigh up the pros and cons - she may get PMT back, heavier and more painful periods etc, though if she's not had kids, you can get one which is effectively a bit of fishing wire with copper beads which is much smaller and less likely to cause side effects (but slightly trickier to fit)


which would you recommend? ill do some more reading its a bit of a minefield and the GP is useless.


----------



## Cara (Feb 1, 2013)

Pretty much any hormonal BC makes me a crazy lunatic. Gain weight, bloated, no sex drive, and a couple made me suicidal.. I've NEVER had thoughts like that normally.

Are you two done having children? A vasectomy is side affect free. She could get her tubes tied but that comes with a lot of sides for many women.

Then there's an IUD. I know in US there's two kinds, Mirena and Paraguard.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Me? it depends on her. If she has painful heavy periods, a coil may not be best - the injection works well but it gave me acne and different fat distribution (it mimics the menopause and was originally passed as a chemical castration aid for sex offenders, or as a way of getting cancer patients to eat when chemo made them feel sick)

The implant is similar, but if it causes side effects it can be removed immediately and there isn't 3 months of side effects, (though I get squeamish about being able to feel it under the skin)

Personally, I'd go with the coil, though the insertion isn't exactly comfortable, if hormones give her side effects and she's healthy, it's a reversible but reasonably long term decision


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Cara said:


> Pretty much any hormonal BC makes me a crazy lunatic. Gain weight, bloated, no sex drive, and a couple made me suicidal.. I've NEVER had thoughts like that normally.
> 
> Are you two done having children? A vasectomy is side affect free. She could get her tubes tied but that comes with a lot of sides for many women.
> 
> Then there's an IUD. I know in US there's two kinds, Mirena and Paraguard.


IUD is a coil, and there are loads of kinds - Mirena is the one with hormones.

What side effects are there for female sterilisation? I've never heard of any, apart from the increased risk of ectopic pregnancy...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not had any kids yet gonna be approx 4-5 years before that is in the pipe works!

ye hormones do not really suit my GF. Ill have a talk with her tonight a coil sounds ok but dont know the sides.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/contraception-guide/Pages/iud-coil.aspx


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Me? it depends on her. If she has painful heavy periods, a coil may not be best - the injection works well but it gave me acne and different fat distribution (it mimics the menopause and was originally passed as a chemical castration aid for sex offenders, or as a way of getting cancer patients to eat when chemo made them feel sick)
> 
> The implant is similar, but if it causes side effects it can be removed immediately and there isn't 3 months of side effects, (though I get squeamish about being able to feel it under the skin)
> 
> Personally, I'd go with the coil, though the insertion isn't exactly comfortable, if hormones give her side effects and she's healthy, it's a reversible but reasonably long term decision


Thanks Beklet!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

My missus has the implant, shes not had any problems with it so all good!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Progesterone only pill if you don't to go the coil route, helped my GF (well me!) for the same issues as you're having


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Progesterone only pill if you don't to go the coil route, helped my GF (well me!) for the same issues as you're having


which progesterone pill mate? or are they all similar?

Thanks!


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

jammin888 said:


> My misses has a coil fitted she has not had a problem with it and has had it just over a year now but if your a larger lad you can sometimes feel it, unfortunalty i cant:crying:


Yer my mrs had the coil but had it removed because it cut me them things hurt like a bitch they give u little slits all around your bell end mate u don't want to feel it lol


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Iv got the coil...Iv had 3 of them. The 2nd one was uncomfortable for my partner at the time so I got it taken out. The one Iv got now is not a problem at all and Iv been with a guy bigger than my ex. So I'm thinking it depends on how it's fitted as to whether it can be felt by the man or not. I love having the coil although I did get spotty at first but now I'm ok. I hardly get any periods. It's great!!! And my sex drive is HIGH!!


----------



## semeenali (Apr 23, 2008)

squirt said:


> Yer my mrs had the coil but had it removed because it cut me them things hurt like a bitch they give u little slits all around your bell end mate u don't want to feel it lol


dude i guess her iud was not properly fitted and hence the cuts on your penis.


----------



## semeenali (Apr 23, 2008)

Lou Lou said:


> Iv got the coil...Iv had 3 of them. The 2nd one was uncomfortable for my partner at the time so I got it taken out. The one Iv got now is not a problem at all and Iv been with a guy bigger than my ex. So I'm thinking it depends on how it's fitted as to whether it can be felt by the man or not. I love having the coil although I did get spotty at first but now I'm ok. I hardly get any periods. It's great!!! And my sex drive is HIGH!!


they are few types of iud..some to get the periods lighter but many release hormones and you put on weight,the one i have is good,and yes it depends on how it is fitted as well

i have tried the pills,implant,injection and every contaception made me put on weight apart the iud now.


----------

